# Word of the Day: Obsequious



## debodun (Nov 11, 2020)

Obsequious (adjective) - Servile. Acting like a toady, fawning flatterer, yes-man, brown-noser, or boot lick.

The business tycoon was always surrounded by his obsequious sycophants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

I'll just bet Wall Street is rich with obsequious subservience!


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 11, 2020)

When I had to arrange my Mother's Funeral the Funeral Director kept looking down his nose at me in such 
an obsequious manner I would not have been surprised to see a 'dewdrop' at the end of said nose


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> When I had to arrange my Mother's Funeral the Funeral Director kept looking down his nose at me in such
> an obsequious manner I would not have been surprised to see a 'dewdrop' at the end of said nose


Sick, isn't it?

I've experienced the same in my day.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 11, 2020)

Obsequious !!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> View attachment 133009Obsequious !!!!!


How could anyone say no to a round of treats!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 11, 2020)

Basset hounds can give the most obsequious looks of any dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

Royalty are surrounded by obsequious people throughout history. Somewhat less than this these days.


----------

